

GoDaddy Charges Customer $6,579 in Fees; Points Finger at Drupal - aasarava
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/adam-fendelman/why-i-dont-owe-godaddy-65_b_129276.html

======
andyking
I once looked at taking out hosting with the bizarrely-named GoDaddy when
setting up a site. I was put right off by their CEO's prominent appearances on
the homepage and elsewhere. Perhaps if the giant, misogynistic tit spent less
time feeding his predilection for "GoDaddy Girls" and making lengthy videos
pontificating on "what it takes to be one", he might have more time to spend
making sure his company isn't a complete shambles. And his ear-ring looks
daft.

~~~
briansmith
I don't know anything about their hosting. But I have registered domains with
them. So far, they have been the best of any registrar I have used: domains
are ready as soon as I've paid for them, nameserver requests are processed
immediately, etc. Some of their competitors took 20+ hours just to process my
domain order. Plus, they are consistently the cheapest.

Their name and their marketing is really something else. I'm not going to pass
judgment on it. No doubt there are many people offended by it, but it has been
extremely profitable for them.

~~~
BrandonM
I recently switched all of my domains from GoDaddy to NameSecure. I have read
too many stories about GoDaddy selling off people's domains with insufficient
efforts to contact the owner, or giving away private information without much
of a fight. NameSecure, on the other hand, actually went to court in order to
avoid giving away one of its customers' information.

I have been quite happy with NameSecure so far: reasonable prices and quick
service, and the site is much simpler (less flashy) and less annoying in
general.

------
aasarava
Looks like the problem was something wrong with the Backup module, which was
dumping the database to the /tmp directory over and over again, eating up
storage. <http://drupal.org/node/313496>

~~~
jonny_noog
Additionally, the guy was using development snapshots of the two backup
related modules in question. Ones uses dev snapshots at ones own peril.

------
snorkel
Charging customers for data overages is an inexcusable sham. Any respectable
hosting company would just apply a space quota to each customer and if quota
execeeded then no more data is stored.

------
bayareaguy
Given that both the reporter and GoDaddy acted like fools, it's good that
things worked out the way they did. A serious problem in Drupal will
definitely get some attention now, consequences of ignoring monitoring and
administration duties will be made clearer and more people will know to avoid
GoDaddy altogether. Definitely a win for everyone not directly involved.

------
trickjarrett
I love that the domain is "GodAddy" with Addy being a truncation of Address.
Then when it came to commercializing they could just shift the capitalization
and have a bizarrely named domain, but it was commercially usable.

I use Godaddy for domains, I used to use them for some hosting but the sites
were slow and unacceptable in terms of support. I want to move my domains away
but it would be a sizable investment to transfer away. So I wait.

------
bestes
This is what I would expect from AT&T, Verizon or Comcast, not a company like
GoDaddy. It's so hard to know who to trust.

~~~
shedd
Given that they try to market themselves as an easy gateway to get your web
address, this is true. However, given how many supplementary products they try
and market as you checkout, this isn't surprising. If someone isn't familiar
with what you need for your own .com, it's too easy to get sucked in by their
checkout process.

At least they haven't tried any of the tricks that Network Solutions has
([http://blog.domaintools.com/2008/01/network-solutions-
steals...](http://blog.domaintools.com/2008/01/network-solutions-steals-
domain-ideas-confirmed/) although this problem has been at least partially
resolved since...)

------
mroman
I initially used godaddy in 2003, and have watched the quality of their
services spiral downward at an alarming rate. I no longer use them, as their
services are so incredibly bad that they add negative value to any project
that involves them. It is amazing, I never thought a company could be THAT
BAD.

Stay away fellows, save yourself some grief.

